# Photoshop Action (Bildbeschriftung) !



## drdafresh (27. Mai 2004)

HEY  Guys !

Ich habe ein  Problem und zwar möchte ich mittels der Starpelverabeitung im Photoshop Bilder mit einem text  versehen (Homepage Url ) aber das problem ist, dass diese Bilder  Hoch und Querformat sind  gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das mit der starpelverarbeitung zu lösen ?

Die position ist in dem sinne egal es sollte  irgrndwo am rand zentriert stehen, oder es kann auch ein logo sein das man einfügen kann !

Ich möchte die bilder einfach markieren  das man weis das sie von meiner hp sind ! 

Thanx  Drdafresh !


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Mai 2004)

Hi,
also wenn du eine Aktion so erstellst:
kopiere das einzusetzende Bild in den Zwischenspeicher (strg+c) dann erstelle eine neue Ebene fülle diese mit einer Farbe und füge dann das Objekt aus dem zwischenspeicher ein, verbinde beide Ebenen und richte sie aus, als letztes löscht du noch die Ebene mit der farbe. So müßte das zumindest Teilweise klappen, ein Problem gibt es mit dem Ausrichten, bei mir übernimmt PS dies nicht mit in die Aktion aber das gibt es eigentlich nicht. Vielleicht hatt darauf noch jemand anderes eine Idee, würde mich auch stark interessieren.

Viele Grüße und sorry das mir nichts besseres eingefallen ist aber vielleicht hilft das schon ein wenig  .


----------



## braxter (17. Juni 2004)

*Gleiches Problem*

Ich hab so ungefähr das gleiche Problem, ich will anstatt eines Schriftzuges ein Logo rechts unten in die ecke setzen.

Es wäre schön, wenn es dafür eine Aktion gibt, mit der man das Logo auch ausrichten kann.


----------

